# Looking for Info on Oversea Tours PLEASE



## platinumfx (1 Aug 2004)

Hey guys i would like to have a bit of input from Sig Ops guys preferably, but anybody that can help me out would be much appreciated. Anyways my question is, what are my odds of being deployed over seas durring my first contract as a Sig Op? Also would I be sent over as a Sig Op, or would I be considered a normal infantry man, or what would I be? If I am sent out as a Sig Op, what would I be doing over seas? Sorry for all the question just would like to know what I'm getting my self into. LOL Can't wait! 

Anyways thanks in advance for any information that ANYBODY with some overseas experience could please give me. Thanks again!


----------



## MG34 (1 Aug 2004)

You would go as a Sig OP,and would sit in a CP,or on top of some god forsaken mountain top...fun wow.


----------



## BDTyre (2 Aug 2004)

My friend is a Sig Op and went to Bosnia.  He was later asked by my mother-in-law if he wanted to speak on Rememberance Day and he declined, citing the reason as he spent most of his tour in a chair.


----------



## platinumfx (2 Aug 2004)

Thanks for the info guys. Please if anybody has more info please let me know. Thanks again!


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (3 Aug 2004)

Somebody has to sit in that chair.  Glad there is a trade for that.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (3 Aug 2004)

On a side note, once you get some experience Sig guys tend to get more tours if they want.


----------

